# Enough Lighting and the right fish?



## Rookie_Rob (Jan 4, 2009)

Alright so as some of you know this is my first tank ever. I put together a list of fishes I am interested in so let me know what you think.
~1 tomato clown
~Wrasse-maybe a six line
~midas or canary lyretail bleeny
~maybe a gobie something colorful and nice
~possibly a filefish haven't done much research on them

I read a little on all these and seemed to have a good temper but not sure how they mix together.

Also I want to bring in a little bit of coral. not sure what to bring in or if I have the proper lighting for it. my tank is 40g and i have a 36" formosa pc lighting system with 10,000k and actinic 03 at 192 watts. 
What could I possible bring in that is hardy for a beginner like me.

If you need any more info let me know
Thanks

Edit: I think I mean inverts not coral. I want anemones or a leather something like that would add a little color and dimension to the tank but mostly just being a fish only tank with a few things


----------



## Rookie_Rob (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## darksilenttype (Nov 8, 2008)

I would check into T5 lights at least if you want to keep a anemone . You should a able to keep soft corals with the light you have .

I would add thae all at one time . I would also read as much as you can about anything you want to add . 

Hope this helps 

DST


----------



## heathershill (Jan 27, 2009)

big yes to the bleeny...very charismatic...yeah they're brown/white/tan but mine has blue dots down his line...they help clean...they're nonagressive...call them a staple


----------

